# EarBox



## Susana Luzir (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello,

Here are some photos i made for the brand EarBOX

*The Mask hoodie*







*Cachecool*






*Hoodie & Sweatshirt*


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2014)

quite nice.
What are you using for the fill lights on the last?


----------



## Susana Luzir (Dec 13, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> quite nice.
> What are you using for the fill lights on the last?


Thanks for your nice words 

I used an external flash, the Kit Fomei Panther Mini 600 and a reflector ☺. I had also to combine with the natural sun light orientation.


----------

